# Echinococous tapeworm in coyotes



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Big scare here in Canada, especially Alberta for all trappers and coyote hunters ..the echinococous tapeworm is a muscle tapeworm that is hosted by both mice and coyotes... and thing is that humans can get it thru inhalation of microscopic eggs or by coming in contact with feces from infected animals . 
Trappers and hunters here have been advised to get the ultrasound exam of their liver and lungs, if a cyst is detected then move to blood test to totally confirm . Fatal in humans. Incubation period of 5-15 years.
I've had the ultrasound test and so far am clear , a follow up exam in 6 months is slated . The tech that did the test said he had performed this same test for 30 years and had 1 positive case .... now 4 in 6 months !! The 1 individual is in bad shape and is awaiting treatments including surgery to to remove the cysts . 
So my advise to any and all of you coyote handlers is to get checked as early detection is said to be an aid in treatment . Secret is to keep clean ... wear a dust mask while handling hides and rubber gloves while skinning , and lots of soap and hot water..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Buddy for the Heads-up on this------------*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

note to self,don't roll in feces.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s good information to have. I’m sure it’ll show up here in The states if it’s not here already.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

It's my guess that it has been around for a while and no one was aware of it

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

